# Chemtrails



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

So who believes in them? 

I do, they are a regular occurrence here, planes spraying white mist at an altitude, which turns into a white haze in front of the sun by 12pm. 

Today they sprayed 10 lines, east to west, all equally spaced. Now they are descending from their original altitude, getting fluffier and fluffier in front of the sun. A contrail goes within 20 minutes. They have been getting heavier over the last hour. a few of these trails go from horizon to horizon.

There are many theories as to what they are, but they are definitely NOT contrails.


----------



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I took a photo every 20 mins, the white haze is over us now, as I predicted.

First pic was at 9am

Second at 9:20

Third at 9:40

Fourth at 10am

There have been some very strange flight patterns this morning too, watched a plane leave a trail over Liverpool, switch it off, switch it on again and snake over Cheshire, then head towards Manchester pumping out shite, this trail still hasn't gone...


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 13, 2010)

dude, wtf? everyone must believe in them, theyre everywhere! i can see like 5 of them now!

i just call them plane trails. i assumes it was like a line of exhaust fumes?


----------



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> dude, wtf? everyone must believe in them, theyre everywhere! i can see like 5 of them now!
> 
> i just call them plane trails. i assumes it was like a line of exhaust fumes?


There's a definite difference between the exhaust con trails and the chem trails 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXn4tVpgeHk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaQV4fYzB3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEOod0LFDtI&feature=related <--- think this pilot is going nuts because of his job

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQs12kpE7_Q&feature=watch_response


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, god, sorry, id never heard of them until now! 

meh, between fluride, chemtrails and aspartame, were all gonna die!


----------



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> yeah, god, sorry, id never heard of them until now!
> 
> meh, between fluride, chemtrails and aspartame, were all gonna die!


They are said to contain barium and aluminium.


----------



## Handson (Apr 13, 2010)

If you pause this one at 21 seconds, exactly the same as what I took today, which is above

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPoCBHVVRLQ&feature=related


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 14, 2010)

that is seriously creepy man.


----------



## Handson (Apr 14, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> that is seriously creepy man.


Not as creepy as this document I just found 

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200910/cmselect/cmsctech/221/221.pdf


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 14, 2010)

'Cloud Albedo​​​​It has been proposed that the Earth could be cooled by whitening clouds over parts​
of the ocean.'

dude, do live near the sea? i do, and the more i look at it, the more the chemtrails could be them doing this!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 14, 2010)

I look'em everyday.... it's like they're playing tic tac toe in the sky.

bastards...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 14, 2010)

*US Patent 3899144*

Search that up if you're skeptical.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Handson said:


> There's a definite difference between the exhaust con trails and the chem trails


Riiiighht. You can tell it's a chemtrail just by it's appearance. 

I guess all of those WWII planes had chemical tanks in them as well right? Just more conspiracy theory nonsense.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Riiiighht. You can tell it's a chemtrail just by it's appearance.


 

Yeah, actually you can. What's so absurd about that??

One of the basic steps in The Scientific Method is observation.


Contrails are made up of water vapour. Condensation trails as it were usually dissipate within 30-45 seconds to a couple minutes after the plane has passed.

Chemtrails, however, last anywhere from 3-4 hours to a whole day. And can contain a number of different ommitedly harmful chemicals/metals.



Not sure if anyone checked out that Patent i posted up above. But it details the invention of a 'powder contrail generator/dispenser'. 


The Following Is An Excerpt From The Official US Patent PDF...


*Assignee:*
The United States of America as represented by the Secretary of the Navy (Washington, DC) 


Obviously many modifications and variations of the present invention are possible in the light of the above teachings. It is therefore to be understood that within the scope of the appended claims the invention may be practiced otherwise than as specifically described.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> Yeah, actually you can. What's so absurd about that??
> 
> One of the basic steps in The Scientific Method is observation.
> 
> ...


Sorry, contrails can last a long time depending on temperature and humidity. 
Yes, science is about observation but a hypothesis to explain those observations must be backed by evidence. All you have observed is variable appearance of contrails with no evidence to your claim that the longer lasting ones are somehow different in composition. 
As I pointed out in the picture above, why were there so many long lasting contrails made by WWII prop driven airplanes? 
Look at the Memphis Bell video and how as the bombers move through various thermoclines, the contrails break off and the reform then eventually get very thick and persistent just like your 'chemtrails.' The weather is the main factor that determines if a contrail is short and disappears or thick and forms into clouds. Why do you think clouds form to begin with? Water vapor is water vapor whether created by natural means or created by combustion of an airplane's engine. 
[youtube]wfOrez6q7WM[/youtube]



> Not sure if anyone checked out that Patent i posted up above. But it details the invention of a 'powder contrail generator/dispenser'.
> 
> 
> The Following Is An Excerpt From The Official US Patent PDF...
> ...


Yes, I looked at the patent and it clearly says it is for sky writing. Nothing really sinister about that now.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

Why do some planes leave long trails and others don't? 

A question that comes up with some consistency is based on the observation that some planes in the sky leave trails that persist and spread, and other planes, _in the same sky_, leave short-lived trails, or no trails at all.
This difference is often used as evidence of the &#8220;chemtrail&#8221; theory, which states that the longer lasting trails (or some of them) are being deliberately manipulated for some reason. So you see helpful images like this.





These trails are called contrails. They are not smoke from the engines, they are formed when the water in jet exhaust (and there&#8217;s a lot of it, like car exhaust on a cold day) mixes with wet cold air, and condenses out as ice crystals. Contrails are actually a type of cirrus cloud. When the air is wet and cold enough the trails can stay around for a long time, and sometimes spread out.
Now there are two main reasons why some planes leave trails and some do not. One, the less common reason, is that different planes have different engines. Some engines need different conditions to leave contrails. Here, for example are an Airbus A340 (maiden flight: 1991) on the left, leaving contrails, and a Boeing 707 (maiden flight: 1957) not leaving contrails. Both are flying at 33,000 feet (part of a German test to study contrail formation), but the newer engines of the A340 produce more water vapor at a different temperature, and so make contrails.

So, on to the main reason why you see trails on some planes but not on others, and I&#8217;ll emphasize it, because although it&#8217;s simple, it&#8217;s also easy to miss.
*The planes are at different altitudes.*

Yes, it&#8217;s really that simple. The reason that one plane makes contrails, or makes contrails that persist, and the other plane does not, is that they are in different regions of air. For simplicity, let&#8217;s refer to these regions of air as wet air and dry air, although the differences are a bit more complex.
When the plane is in wet air, it makes a contrail. In dry air it does not.
Surely, you might object, they would have to be miles apart? Well, no, and that brings me to another point I fear I must emphasise:
*Wet and dry air can exist within a few feet of each other.*

Consider, for example, clouds:





Inside the cloud it&#8217;s wet. Outside it&#8217;s dry. What&#8217;s the difference between inside and outside? It&#8217;s a few feet.
Look at the bottom of those clouds, see them extend off into the distance. They form a layer at a specific altitude. Above that altitude there are clouds. Below it there are no clouds. The difference between clouds and no clouds is just a few feet.
Now those are low altitude cumulus couds. Let&#8217;s look at high altitude clouds.





Again they are in a flat layer. The different between being in the layer and not in the layer is just a few feet.
This layering of the air into wet and dry layers is not limited to clouds. Seemingly clear air also contains exactly the same kind of variation in layers. This was very neatly illustrated by the recent launch of the Solar Dynamics Observatory. As it ascended it did not leave a contrail, until it hit a layer of wet air, when it left a contrail that lasted quite a while, and then it went into dry air again, and no more contrail

So, if a plane were flying in that middle region then it would probably leave a persisting contrail. If it were above or below it then it would not.
But, you may cry, the planes are at the same altitude. Now you might even disagree with a &#8220;few feet&#8221;, and say the planes were too close for them to be in different layers. I&#8217;d respond with:
*You can&#8217;t tell how high a plane is*

And you certainly can&#8217;t tell if one plane is at the same altitude as another. These planes fly at 30,000 to 40,000 feet. Let&#8217;s see what the visual difference is at around that altitude:





I took one image of a jet nominally at 35,000 feet. Then scaled it for 34,000 (102.9%) and 32,000 feet (109.4%). I think you&#8217;ll agree they all look pretty much the same. Especially as this is more zoomed in than you&#8217;d see with the naked eye, which would be more like:
*[ed: Scaling not working on this forum, see original link]*
Or, considering you generally can hardly see the wings of a plane with the naked eye, a fully realistic representation would be:

If the planes are flying lower, then it&#8217;s still similar. If the top plane was flying at 20,000 feet, then the bottom would be at 18,285 feet, still nearly 2,000 feet apart, and looking pretty much the same to the naked eye.
And that is with the same model of plane, directly overhead, and right next to each other. A situation that almost never occurs. If the planes are different, or separated, or at an angle to you, then it is IMPOSSIBLE for you tell the relative altitudes when they are high in the sky. Just look at this:





Or from the ground, with the planes at 30,000 feet.





They look about the same height, right? In fact if they were not overlapping, you&#8217;d think the JAL plane was lower, as it seems bigger, hence closer. But actually the JAL plane (a B777) is at least 1000 feet above the DHL plane (an A300).
So, a simple question gets a simple answer:
*The planes leave different trails because the planes are at different altitudes.*


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> 'Cloud Albedo​​​​It has been proposed that the Earth could be cooled by whitening clouds over parts​
> of the ocean.'
> 
> dude, do live near the sea? i do, and the more i look at it, the more the chemtrails could be them doing this!


Yeah, I live along the coast.

And guess what...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8621407.stm

They were out before, even though all flights are grounded.

The Air Traffic Control Service (Nats) said no flights would be allowed in or out of UK airspace until 1800BST amid fears of engine damage.



Those last 2 photos are bullshit, those planes are never 1000 feet apart. if they were on the ground, 1000 feet apart, they wouldn't look like that.

A 1000 feet is a 1000 feet, straight up, straight ahead, behind you, where ever. If those planes were on the ground, 1000 feet apart, they wouldn't look like that.

What about the planes that fly below 6000 feet and have been recorded spraying?


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

Handson said:


> Those last 2 photos are bullshit, those planes are never 1000 feet apart. if they were on the ground, 1000 feet apart, they wouldn't look like that.
> 
> A 1000 feet is a 1000 feet, straight up, straight ahead, behind you, where ever. If those planes were on the ground, 1000 feet apart, they wouldn't look like that.
> 
> What about the planes that fly below 6000 feet and have been recorded spraying?


Yea, fuck those aviation experts, they don't know what they are talking about.  

Maybe if you knew anything about photography, you would understand that long lenses will make distance between objects appear compressed. Hollywood and photographers use these techniques to force perspective and create an optical illusion. 


> *Near Miss Over London*
> Status: Optical Illusion
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

Handson said:


> Looks like we'll have to agree to disagree.


I'm an empiricist. Until the chemtrail supporters provide actual evidence to support their claims I will remain skeptical.

Let's hear your absolute best evidence and I know I could be swayed by good science and logic.


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Apr 15, 2010)

I researched Chemtrails after witnessing a criss-crossing of trails over the sky forming a loose grid pattern, and slowly dispersing until the sky was virtually a light haze, and came up with nearly the same conclusion as mindphuk, with only a few questions remaining.
If anything, the reasons for return travel criss-crossing flight paths of apparent Chemtrail planes present points of interest, particularly when the two (checkerboard flight paths+gradual hazing of contrails) seem mutually dependent.


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

Miss MeanWeed said:


> I researched Chemtrails after witnessing a criss-crossing of trails over the sky forming a loose grid pattern, and slowly dispersing until the sky was virtually a light haze, and came up with nearly the same conclusion as mindphuk, with only a few questions remaining.
> If anything, the reasons for return travel criss-crossing flight paths of apparent Chemtrail planes present points of interest, particularly when the two (checkerboard flight paths+gradual hazing of contrails) seem mutually dependent.


Look at the photos I took, why would they only stay in a criss cross formation. Where's the rest of the trails? No planes out now and the sky is clear, coincidence? Just the odd big fluffy cloud. No haze.


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I'm an empiricist. Until the chemtrail supporters provide actual evidence to support their claims I will remain skeptical.
> 
> Let's hear your absolute best evidence and I know I could be swayed by good science and logic.


What's good science? The same science that for years told us cannabis was bad and caused reefer madness? The same science that tells us UFOs don't exist? 

My evidence is with my eyes. Why did the chemtrail pictures I took only stay in the formation of an # ? Why isn't the plane in the second picture leaving the same trail as the ones before it? where was the rest of the contrails? Can your good science answer that? Or does good science and logic make them stick together in the tic tac toe shape?


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 15, 2010)

fucking owned mindphuk!

i love this thread!

+rep handson


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

Handson said:


> What's good science? The same science that for years told us cannabis was bad and caused reefer madness? The same science that tells us UFOs don't exist?


Sorry bud, there was no science supporting the outlawing of cannabis, it was purely political. The "evidence" that was shown to congress were articles from newspapers owned by William Randolph Hearst who was out to demonize the plant. 
First of all, UFO only implies unidentified at the time. UFOs do not automatically mean extraterrestrials. Science can't make a claim about the non-existence of something like visiting aliens, it can only evaluate individual claims. Most scientists believe there must be other life out in our universe based on statistics alone. 


> My evidence is with my eyes. Why did the chemtrail pictures I took only stay in the formation of an # ? Why isn't the plane in the second picture leaving the same trail as the ones before it? where was the rest of the contrails? Can your good science answer that? Or does good science and logic make them stick together in the tic tac toe shape?


Your observations are evidence for what? Your observations can easily be explained by normal physics of contrails. What evidence do you have that they AREN'T contrails besides your speculation?

Did you read the captions? It explains why one jet will leave contrails and the other doesn't. That was the whole reason for including that picture in the first place. The cross hatch patterns are simply explained by normal air traffic that has east-west and north-south flights.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> fucking owned mindphuk!


Pfft! 
Hardly. You need to read more too.
http://contrailscience.com/


----------



## Handson (Apr 15, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Sorry bud, there was no science supporting the outlawing of cannabis, it was purely political. The "evidence" that was shown to congress were articles from newspapers owned by William Randolph Hearst who was out to demonize the plant.
> First of all, UFO only implies unidentified at the time. UFOs do not automatically mean extraterrestrials. Science can't make a claim about the non-existence of something like visiting aliens, it can only evaluate individual claims. Most scientists believe there must be other life out in our universe based on statistics alone.
> 
> Your observations are evidence for what? Your observations can easily be explained by normal physics of contrails. What evidence do you have that they AREN'T contrails besides your speculation?
> ...


 
Yeah but there's all that sky, and 1 little patch gets a # ? Which coincidently is a populated area. 





all this sky # <---- one little hash, which I even got pictures of it being added to, we how easy it is to do this with GPS etc.




These things are flith. I'm loving the clean air today, no flights till tomorrow 


--<--' ==========================


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 16, 2010)

I researched the chemtrail thing a while back, dont remember all of it.

I can definitely see how it would be possible, but for most of what theyre supposedly trying to achieve I think would be easier by just putting it in our water supply. But Ive heard chemtrails are for anything from making us dumber to climate change, so its hard to say.


----------



## Handson (Apr 16, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> I researched the chemtrail thing a while back, dont remember all of it.
> 
> I can definitely see how it would be possible, but for most of what theyre supposedly trying to achieve I think would be easier by just putting it in our water supply. But Ive heard chemtrails are for anything from making us dumber to climate change, so its hard to say.


Aluminium oxide and barium have been found in British water supplies


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 16, 2010)

and flouride, which weakens the stomach cells and cause cancer of the stomach.


----------



## Handson (Apr 16, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> and flouride, which weakens the stomach cells and cause cancer of the stomach.


It also calcifies the pineal gland.

The truth is coming out


----------



## Handson (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a good example of a chemical contaminator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngfsG0Ryg5Q&feature=related


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 16, 2010)

Handson said:


> Aluminium oxide and barium have been found in British water supplies





lozac123 said:


> and flouride, which weakens the stomach cells and cause cancer of the stomach.





Handson said:


> It also calcifies the pineal gland.
> 
> The truth is coming out


Yeah I know that theyre putting some stuff in our water including fluoride, its really bad for you.

It effects us from the day were born, I wonder what we would be like without it? The world and how we think/see things would probably be much different.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

They are spreading DUMBASS POWDER, and from the looks of this thread, it is working!!!


----------



## Handson (Apr 17, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> They are spreading DUMBASS POWDER, and from the looks of this thread, it is working!!!


You took the blue pill then, have you researched anything? Or are you just being a sheep and thinking everything is OK?


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

No blue pill here. Too independent to take that shit, or to buy into every conspiracy theory that comes along either. For your information, I dont think much of ANYTHING is ok. I have found that a lot of people would rather rant about percieved/imagined problems than to actually try and solve real ones. Where do you do your research? imaparanoidfool.com?


----------



## Handson (Apr 17, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> No blue pill here. Too independent to take that shit, or to buy into every conspiracy theory that comes along either. For your information, I dont think much of ANYTHING is ok. I have found that a lot of people would rather rant about percieved/imagined problems than to actually try and solve real ones. Where do you do your research? imaparanoidfool.com?


"You're a sausage" said the sheep


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

Handson said:


> "You're a sausage said the sheep"


What in the world does that mean?


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been observing for the last 7 years from mainly the east coast. What got me interested in them more than anything were the reactions i saw from others when the topic was brought up. The behavior from those who didn't agree with the "theory" was alarming and still is, a red flag for me. It's their fear, can you feel the energy from the posters? 

@ Mr. Independent: Don't let your ego get in the way here, you are never too old to learn something new and nobody is going to laugh because you only just found out. 

Gotta feed the goats..


----------



## Handson (Apr 17, 2010)

Today I went on another forum 

But it was research, I mentioned this to pilots and boy did they slam the shutters down, kicked me off the site and everything. Started taking the piss, calling me crazy. Was very strange.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.fluoridealert.org/


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

I am not disagreeing that the crap those planes are spewing out is fucking bad. It has always been bad. I just think it is funny when people finally pick up on it and act like it is new information. You talk about me being willing to learn something new, maybe you should consider that just because something is new to you, it may be old shit to someone else. Also, I am sure all of you have quit driving and using electricity because of the fumes and chemicals that are produced. One last point, I also agree that flouride is harmfull and is dumbing down the population. I use my own well water run through an RO system. My solar system will start being built next year. For over 25 years I have been working towards becomming self sufficient and getting off the grid as much as possible these days. Fuck the system, fuck the government and especially fuck people that try to put labels on other people without knowing the facts. Idiocracy in action.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> My solar system will start being built next year.


Wow, this guy's like a God, he can make a solar system. Hey, can you please put me on another planet please? 
kiss-ass


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Wow, this guy's like a God, he can make a solar system. Hey, can you please put me on another planet please?
> kiss-ass


I guess to you I must seem like one. Just to clarify for any dumbfucks, my solar panels will be installed next year making it possible to get electricity without buying it from the power company. This is clean energy. Can you say clean energy? Can you say solar energy? Now go watch cartoons like a good boy. Your mommy will bring you a sandwich down to the basement. Sorry, I mean your command center. Dont forget to wear your foil hat.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

Kindly disreguard the previous statement. I smoked a fatty, put on my foil helmet and I feel much better now.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I guess to you I must seem like one. Just to clarify for any dumbfucks, my solar panels will be installed next year making it possible to get electricity without buying it from the power company. This is clean energy. Can you say clean energy? Can you say solar energy? Now go watch cartoons like a good boy. Your mommy will bring you a sandwich down to the basement. Sorry, I mean your command center. Dont forget to wear your foil hat.


Damn dude, I wasn't serious, I just got a laugh out of the double meaning of solar system. Maybe because I had just gotten done watching this week's Stargate Universe where it was really about aliens that built a solar system, a star and a paradise planet. 
You really didn't have to be such a prick in your response.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 17, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Kindly disreguard the previous statement. I smoked a fatty, put on my foil helmet and I feel much better now.


Haha, I must have had my edit screen open when you posted this. 
I was ready to retract my earlier +rep


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry about all that shit. I get worked up sometimes.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 18, 2010)

lol 

You can keep that critical thinker.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 18, 2010)

i have picws i took from my phone last august of parallel lines in the sky you couldn't even see until the sun started to set and then they glowed brilliant red-

obviously something reflective, let's see if i can get 'em up


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i have picws i took from my phone last august of parallel lines in the sky you couldn't even see until the sun started to set and then they glowed brilliant red-
> *
> obviously something reflective,* let's see if i can get 'em up


Yep, It's really interesting stuff, both reflective and refractive. It's called water ice.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Yep, It's really interesting stuff, both reflective and refractive. It's called water ice.



Hey, don't try to bring "reason" into the thread now..... 

So this morning...the sky got all red....and then it went away and got blue. Crazy~!

Then it got a lot warmer, and there was a fireball in the sky... it was so bright I couldn't look at it. It moved on a predictable path too.... like something the military would do.

Anyone ever see this? I'll snap a pic tomorrow with my cell phone.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 18, 2010)

Just last night I looked up into the sky and saw a bunch of lights. Some of them were stationary and seemed to twinkle. Others were moving in a circular pattern that seemed to center over the Dallas-Fort Worth area. They just kept going around and around. Almost like some sort of holding pattern. I dont know what they would be interested in out there. The only thing out there is DFW airport. What could it mean? Invasion 2010? Another Grovers Mill? I'm frightened, somebody hold me!

ATTN: The previous statement was a work of fiction. To be truthful, it was cloudy and raining last night so I didn't actually see a fucking thing. I have more sense than to stand out in the rain looking for boogymen.

And now we return you to the real world, which is already in progress.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 18, 2010)

Ack! A small group of bullies who don't like chemtrail theories! 

Everything points to something very sinister and very illegal. I'm not ok with being a test subject. Nor am I ok with the person standing next to me saying "nah it's fine" when that person has his _eyes_ closed shut. 

I would love to be wrong, i'm sure everyone who supports a chemtrail theory would also. 

I'd think twice before judging others so harshly, this "theory" won't roll slowly across the chyron .. you _will_ be forced to choose sides. Maybe you already have!


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 18, 2010)

Kalibre said:


> Ack! A small group of bullies who don't like chemtrail theories!
> 
> *Everything points to something very sinister and very illegal.* I'm not ok with being a test subject. Nor am I ok with the person standing next to me saying "nah it's fine" when that person has his _eyes_ closed shut.
> 
> ...


EVERYTHING???????????????????
No paranoia there


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 18, 2010)

Everything is sinister. 

Guess how the TV was invented? F'N conspiracy!!

You tube? Conspiracy!!

Don't use either one...and after awhile...you will return to a normal well adjusted person.

Sonic boom scares minorities in Sector 7


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 19, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> EVERYTHING???????????????????
> No paranoia there


I can sleep every night and wake up every morning with being called "paranoid" or crazy or even a "dumbass powder" inhaler IF as you say, chemtrail theories are wrong.

Now... being a traitor, that's a different story. I don't know how many mornings i'd be allowed to wake with that label on my forehead. You are from Texas, can you tell me how well that is going to go over for you when you find out just how wrong you are?


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 19, 2010)

Kalibre said:


> I can sleep every night and wake up every morning with being called "paranoid" or crazy or even a "dumbass powder" inhaler IF as you say, chemtrail theories are wrong.
> 
> Now... being a traitor, that's a different story. I don't know how many mornings i'd be allowed to wake with that label on my forehead. You are from Texas, can you tell me how well that is going to go over for you when you find out just how wrong you are?


Traitor??? Where did that come from? And why would you let people write shit on your forehead? You must be a sound sleeper. I will gladly let you know how it is going for me if you would bother to tell me what I am supposed to be wrong about. 

If you had bothered to read it, an earlier post of mine stated that I DO believe chemtrails are bad, it just is not a new problem. There has been nasty crap expelled into the air ever since planes started flying. Chemtrails showed up when planes started flying high enough for the crap to condense and be seen. Do you truly believe that someone CONSPIRED to make jet engines produce exhaust fumes? Which are, like exhaust fumes tend to be, TOXIC! Big secret!

Besides, with your head as far up your ass as it appears to be, you shouldnt have to worry about breathing the bad air at all!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

I know !! I know!!

Traitor came from left field !!

Almost everything you see is water vapor..... yes there are chemtrails, but jets aren't spewing the stuff all over the place. most is for research purposes. Testing and research is occurring all over the place... it's how we learn things. 
Don't get the idea that anyone can just go up in an airplane and dump something.... it's all checked and applied for. 
All except the military that is. But since they do most of the dying for us, they get a pass from CrackerJax.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 19, 2010)

When it comes right down to it, I worry more about what is comming out of smokestacks, exhaust pipes and all kinds of illegal dumping at ground level than I do about what a few planes are putting out 7 or 8 miles above my head.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't worry about pollution anymore at all. The USA has already done so much to clean up. Take a good look at any show from the 70's and set in a big city...any city. 

Practically every outside scene...in the background it is hazy....almost overcast. I lived through it, and I can attest....todays USA is Soooo much cleaner than it was just 30 years ago. 

Wanna see real pollution? Go to China.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 20, 2010)

Pollution, lol.... you're seeing dolphins on the vase (it's an intimate pose, i swear).


----------



## Handson (Apr 22, 2010)

Well after 6 days of no fly zone, the white haze appears back in the sky.


----------



## lozac123 (Apr 22, 2010)

geeze, you guys should just calm down. its a theory man, not fact.

unless one of use works for the government and can prove either view wrong, then is there really any point in arguing so much?

conspiricies are fun man, i love em. i dont give a fk about countries or governments, but i would prefere it that i had some sort of clue what really goes on between it all. the trick is just to separate the total bullshit from reality.

and if anyone thinks all conspiricies are stupid and wrong, then congratulations, you just got the perfect member of society award.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

It's an insecurity mixed in with a lack of education. Poof.... conspiracy BELIEVER.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> It's an insecurity mixed in with a lack of education. Poof.... conspiracy BELIEVER.


It's ignorance mixed with a large ego. Poof.... another *SHEEP*. 

Apologies to the OP, i can't help myself when the cloud appreciation society shows up.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the ribbing

but in the 13 years i've been alive i've never seen one like thisView attachment 892746View attachment 892747View attachment 892748View attachment 892749View attachment 892750View attachment 892751


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 22, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> is there really any point in arguing so much?


They should know why no quarter will be given.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

Murfy.... okay...you saw something different. Why is it something sinister? 

I never hear about conspiracy's to bring about world peace.... it's always NEGATIVE.


----------



## Handson (Apr 22, 2010)

Some strange ones here today and in a town not far away. Check these out, very strange.

For you aviation buffs, this one left a horrible trail from horizon to horizon.

*Callsign: FDX36
* Flightnr:
* Reg: N615FE
* Hex: A801D3
* Model: McDonnell Douglas MD-11F (MD11)
* Airline: Fedex


----------



## Handson (Apr 22, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Murfy.... okay...you saw something different. Why is it something sinister?
> 
> I never hear about conspiracy's to bring about world peace.... it's always NEGATIVE.


Yeah when it's the ones who we conspire against who create wars, and poison the planet, really positive, wake up.

Of course their going to be negative, when all around us, we are surrounded by negativity.

22 YO and I sound like an old man LOL


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 22, 2010)

Handson said:


> Yeah when it's *the ones who we conspire against* who create wars, and poison the planet, really positive, wake up.
> 
> Of course their going to be negative, when all around us, we are surrounded by negativity.
> 
> 22 YO and I sound like an old man LOL


So, what you are saying, is that you have willingly entered a conspiracy against the Federal Govrnment, the military and industry. That kind of makes you some kind of terrorist or traitor doesnt it? You might want to be careful what you say here. We are being watched you know. Now they will be really watching you. 

And by the way, you sound like a 22 year old that has never been away from a computer long enough to actually have experienced what is going on in the real world, NOT the one that you live in inside your head.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 22, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> So, what you are saying, is that you have willingly entered a conspiracy against the Federal Govrnment, the military and industry. That kind of makes you some kind of terrorist or traitor doesnt it?


I believe "patriot" is the word you're struggling for. 

And what's with the man-ass avatar?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 22, 2010)

I looked at the pics Handson....and it takes a certain kind of stupid.... kid frightened by clouds...film at 11.

Freaking clouds....


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 22, 2010)

Kalibre said:


> And what's with the man-ass avatar?


WOW! Clever retort. It really fits in to your argument. On topic and to the point. What's next Yo Mama jokes. Maybe you can find one in the clouds. 

And if you think that is a man's ass, maybe you need to get out more too. Or, I hear they have websites that cater to that sort of man butt in panties thing. But you probably know that already. You saw it in the clouds.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 22, 2010)

they are simply condensation trails LOL god how many times have i discussed this with people that have never had basic science classes.


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> WOW! Clever retort. What's next Yo Mama jokes. Maybe you can find one in the clouds.


wtf lol 



txhomegrown said:


> It really fits in to your argument. On topic and to the point.


I'm not arguing, just telling you how it is. I popped in to have a good time, didn't you?


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

i wasn't saying sinister-

but pretty heavy looking contrails aren't they

the other day the clouds at dusk looked like a flame paint job, almost like parallel french curves filling the whole sky, pretty unusual 

there is an airforce base about a hundred miles away and although i never see strato tankers dumping aluminum oxide into the air a-10 warthogs fly over at VERY low altitudes about twice a week (a couple hundred feet if that) it's pretty cool you can easily see the pilot!
anyway the path they take follows lake huron shoreline south and back sometimes in conjunction with heli's and other craft


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> So, what you are saying, is that you have willingly entered a conspiracy against the Federal Govrnment, the military and industry. That kind of makes you some kind of terrorist or traitor doesnt it? You might want to be careful what you say here. We are being watched you know. Now they will be really watching you.
> 
> And by the way, you sound like a 22 year old that has never been away from a computer long enough to actually have experienced what is going on in the real world, NOT the one that you live in inside your head.



are you fucking kidding me!
sorry george and tom and john and ben and me are such stupid fucks-
we just don't know when enough's enough

the gov and industry ARE the enemy here and all over the world!- worst group of greedy lying manipulators ever to exist!
the military is just following orders-oohRA


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

and as far as the pic it was the hands dood

he probably just didn't know everything is bigger in texas


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

They are just condensation streams.... water vapor....which means they can turn into all sorts of things...depending on things not observable from the ground... like jet streams and down drafts and sunlight and rising and falling air temps....

so while contrails are produced by man made jets.... they are quite natural.... and actually science is studying the weather effects of increasing cloud cover from them. That is something I can understand. The rest of the "conspiracy" stuff is hogwash.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> They are just condensation streams.... water vapor....which means they can turn into all sorts of things...depending on things not observable from the ground... like jet streams and down drafts and sunlight and rising and falling air temps....


 they CAN'T turn into anything other than water, vapor, or the forms of O or H.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, jet streams and down drafts did this  

I believe this could be the cause of higher rate of respiratory diseases. 

The government loves you


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

sigh.... turn into visually..... read the context. Not turn chemically ...since I'm pretty sure Murfy knows that water vapor doesn't change elements....it's stable. He seems on the ball.

My point was always.... ppl get scared by what they SEE. No one is testing the vapor trails (conspiracy ppl I mean). It's a basic lack of education mixed in with paranoia, which tend to go hand in hand.

You show me a conspiracy BELIEVER, and I'll show you someone who is either mentally ill, or uneducated. Only the few "spinners" have any education at all.... they manipulate the base group of "nutters". This forum is full of them too.

Edit:

Perfect timing.... look at jfg's pic... to any "normal" non paranoid person, they are a series of contrails (which indeed they are) ... but in his mind... something is going on.... and he thinks it's surely the govt. 

Perfect timing... ty.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> sigh.... turn into visually..... read the context. Not turn chemically ...since I'm pretty sure Murfy knows that water vapor doesn't change elements....it's stable. He seems on the ball.
> 
> My point was always.... ppl get scared by what they SEE. No one is testing the vapor trails (conspiracy ppl I mean). It's a basic lack of education mixed in with paranoia, which tend to go hand in hand.
> 
> ...


i'll TRY to listen to what you mean instead of what you say.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> You show me a conspiracy BELIEVER, and I'll show you someone who is either mentally ill, or uneducated.


 You're a hypocrite, Cracker. You believe Obama is Kenyan or some foreigner. So you're telling yourself that you are indeed "mentally ill, or uneducated" ... THAT i can agree to.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

all you have to do is read the complete thought......

or do you think jet streams and down drafts change elements? I assume ppl here aren't THAT dumb.

here's the complete thought...

*They are just condensation streams.... water vapor....which means they can turn into all sorts of things...depending on things not observable from the ground... like jet streams and down drafts and sunlight and rising and falling air temps....*

So you look at that and surmise I am talking about water vapor changing elements...  Okay... i will keep it VERY simple when I see you around.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

hahaha.... perfect.... one more example!!! All conspiracies are the same!!! If you think one is happening...you must believe in them all.... put on the tin foil hat!!!

The world is full of conspiracies...since any two ppl making an agreement privately by definition is a conspiracy.


The Birther issue is not a conspiracy..... but a deception. A conspiracy would indicate that somehow this was all planned out.... thats non-sense.

No, it's just one political deception.... and by the way...can still be cleared up with a SINGLE phone call. Nothing convoluted about that.... it's a very simple solution.


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 23, 2010)

is there anything you don't know CJ? i am in awe


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> hahaha.... perfect.... one more example!!! All conspiracies are the same!!! If you think one is happening...you must believe in them all.... put on the tin foil hat!!!


I think we went to the moon 



> The world is full of conspiracies...since any two ppl making an agreement privately by definition is a conspiracy.





> You show me a conspiracy BELIEVER, and I'll show you someone who is either mentally ill, or uneducated.


So you don't believe any?



> The Birther issue is not a conspiracy..... but a deception. A conspiracy would indicate that somehow this was all planned out.... thats non-sense.


So the greatest government in the world has no idea where Obama was truly born??



> No, it's just one political deception....


Since he tricked the government and most the populace to believe he was American.... would Michelle and Barrack be considered a party of 2 to be considered a conspiracy? conspiring to withhold an office?


Sorry the the change of topic... just trying to prove a point.


----------



## Promitius (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't until I realized there were two kinds. 

One that dissapates in a few seconds, and the one that lingers for an hour. 

They are putting something in the air.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

conspiring to fuck americans with old fashioned beliefs-

judging by that satellite image and my layman's mind i would have to say that if they WERE seeding that photo would be proof 
that is a very organized little man made cloud over north florida isn't it!
and it's surprising that no where else on the image were conditions right to hold moisture like this
i AM NOT a meteorologist just interested an making observations


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> is there anything you don't know CJ? i am in awe


Yes.... I don't know the answer to that question... That keeps me humble.




Promitius said:


> I didn't until I realized there were two kinds.
> 
> One that dissapates in a few seconds, and the one that lingers for an hour.
> 
> They are putting something in the air.


There is only ONE kind. the variable is in weather conditions at the time the contrail is made. Plenty of times the jets don't make any contrails at all.... not enough moisture around the plane.... get it?


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes.... I don't know the answer to that question... That keeps me humble.


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA 
Crackerjax/humble = oximoron


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJajajajaJax ... ahead of the pack .. and not looking back!


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Crackerjax/humble = oximoron 

Not to be confused with all the regular morons out there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

You can call them an oximoron....

If you are referring to CrackerJax.... please spell it OXYMORON.


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 23, 2010)

Shit, I knew that spelling was wrong when I copied it. Meant to change it. I wasnt ragging on YOU CrackerJax, I was fucking with the cloud watchers.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 23, 2010)

1) I know this is all bullshit because nobody these days can keep a secret anyhow. This would have to be a conspiracy 10x that of JFK or 911. 

2) txhomegrown - pls change your avatar, it is too distracting. Murphy: Pls change yours too because you nullify all pleasure I'm having looking at txhomegrowns' avatar.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> Shit, I knew that spelling was wrong when I copied it. Meant to change it. I wasnt ragging on YOU CrackerJax, I was fucking with the cloud watchers.


I know you knew.... I was referring to the original misspell. oops...not humble now? 

I am quite humble...when I am not the smartest person in the room.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

that's my real fuckin pic mofo

at least it's not a pic of my man boobs
man hands are bad enough


----------



## patlpp (Apr 23, 2010)

Murfy said:


> that's my real fuckin pic mofo
> 
> at least it's not a pic of my man boobs
> man hands are bad enough


No offense man but texas snatch wins all the time !!


----------



## Handson (Apr 23, 2010)

Even the media are trying it on, trying to make it sound normal.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100421/ap_on_sc/eu_volcano_blue_skies


----------



## Handson (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS7tmQWXhYQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc0TWVtozio&feature=related

These are from American weather report


----------



## PlantManBee (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> I know you knew.... I was referring to the original misspell. oops...not humble now?
> 
> I am quite humble...when I am not the smartest person in the room.


seeing as you are likely in a room by yourself at a PC, i agree. 

yep, i misspelled. just as you did in the infamous "why we are not going to the moon thread" and others LOL . i love how the rules are all so malleable when they apply to you, but not others.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 23, 2010)

this chemtrail stuff is crazy... you never know what their intentions are, and what they are really trying to do....according to the document thats on the first page, its a collaborative "experiment" that Eastern governments, and the US are doing to controll the world's climate. Like i said before, sure thats what they say, but u never kno what they are really doing.... 

Trust in your country, but never your government.


----------



## OutDaCloset (Apr 23, 2010)

i mean after all, all government is, is a nations "supervisor"


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 23, 2010)

lozac123 said:


> 'Cloud Albedo​It has been proposed that the Earth could be cooled by whitening clouds over parts​
> of the ocean.'
> 
> dude, do live near the sea? i do, and the more i look at it, the more the chemtrails could be them doing this!


Here they always stop just off shore...I guess that would be because the air over the pacific is warmer and drier and the air over the desert is colder and wetter




mindphuk said:


> Sorry bud, there was no science supporting the outlawing of cannabis, it was purely political. The "evidence" that was shown to congress were articles from newspapers owned by William Randolph Hearst who was out to demonize the plant.


No...our government provided the cannabis and sponsored the "research" which pumped a massive amount of smoke through a mask on a monkey!



CrackerJax said:


> Don't get the idea that anyone can just go up in an airplane and dump something.... it's all checked and applied for.
> All except the military that is. But since they do most of the dying for us, they get a pass from CrackerJax.


I live within 100 miles of 4 major airports...lots of air traffic...the horizon to horizon linear clouds follow two distinct paths...the ones that are short and dissipate within minutes are quite random and ALWAYS much higher up...you usually can not see the plane from these...the others you can clearly see a plane that is much lower than the elevation of natural condensation trails...This is not being done by private sector commercial planes...but I am not the smartest person in the room...so ignore everything I see.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 23, 2010)

I will ignore what you 'think" you see. You simply stand on the ground and skew a neutral event with your own paranoia...and voila...something is going on... you have "special" knowledge.... just by looking at it.  Is that ur science? I've seen ur science on display before...  NOT...

Now if you look at that Georgia/Florida pic....you can see the Atlanta corridor AT THAT TIME produced a mass of condensation trails..... now NASA is looking into the effect of creating such large "cloud" masses artificially via jets. They are now coming to the conclusion that it could cool the earth. Kind of funny.... if we burn a wicked amount of CARBON via jet fuel.... we can COOL the planet. Ironic.... 

P.S. Hayduke... CON trails can occur at almost any altitude.... it all depends on the ever CHANGING weather patterns.... and the invisible magical air. run for your life!!!!.... it's the atmosphere!!!!


----------



## Murfy (Apr 23, 2010)

i think what most people are trying to say is there is enormous capacity for misuse 

with very little effort

kind of scary-
like that guy murfy- had a bad past but he's a good guy, i don't need to be worried that he has the keys to my house at ALL

p.s. if any of you guys need a house sitter i'm totally trustworthy


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 23, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> now NASA is looking into the effect of creating such large "cloud" masses artificially via jets. They are now coming to the conclusion that it could cool the earth. Kind of funny.... if we burn a wicked amount of CARBON via jet fuel.... we can COOL the planet. Ironic....


I bet you were relieved to read that several years ago? LOL

So when do they/did they start testing on these artificial "cloud" masses? What do they intend on doing to them? Forming grids overhead? Steering them N,E,W,S? Manipulating them? How? With what? Magnetic energy? In the form of what, beams? Frequencies? Interesting, like cymatics? Will they give us a heads up when they begin testing? lol.... 

Yeah, ironic. 

Helloooo?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 24, 2010)

[



CrackerJax said:


> I will ignore what you 'think" you see. You simply stand on the ground and skew a neutral event with your own paranoia...and voila...something is going on... you have "special" knowledge.... just by looking at it.  Is that ur science? I've seen ur science on display before...  NOT...
> 
> Now if you look at that Georgia/Florida pic....you can see the Atlanta corridor AT THAT TIME produced a mass of condensation trails..... now NASA is looking into the effect of creating such large "cloud" masses artificially via jets. They are now coming to the conclusion that it could cool the earth. Kind of funny.... if we burn a wicked amount of CARBON via jet fuel.... we can COOL the planet. Ironic....
> 
> P.S. Hayduke... CON trails can occur at almost any altitude.... it all depends on the ever CHANGING weather patterns.... and the invisible magical air. run for your life!!!!.... it's the atmosphere!!!!


I never said anything about science...and since you want to be the spelling police in this thread...it's "your"...and not "ur" con trails can not occur at almost any altitude...it has to be cold enough...and evidently that is colder than it gets in Fargo or Great Falls as we do not get the skies clouded by planes taking off and landing.

And do always have to be such a "nice" person????

Dude you are just like 420ezah420 trolling in the atheist thread...if you think/know that every trail in the sky is natural and normal...well cool find somewhere else to chat. 

My observation that many trails are unnatural is based in part on MANY hours spent gazing at the sky as a child in the 70's...it was always fascinating to me when I would see a jet (usually only because of the con trail as the small shiny dot would be missed) I would daydream of where the plane was going...the trails NEVER went from horizon to horizon and NEVER lingered for hours increasing in volume in fact they were never very long at all because they sublimed into the relatively dry atmosphere.


----------



## Handson (Apr 24, 2010)

It wasn't like this 3 years ago where I live anyway, things have changed in the sky


----------



## Handson (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200910/cmselect/cmsctech/221/221.pdf


----------



## Kalibre (Apr 24, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> They are now coming to the conclusion


Your info is seriously dated... talking about that back in 1994*. This is your idea of a "positive" conspiracy? Yep, sounds legit...


"
*[SIZE=+1]A SKY SHIELD TO COMBAT GLOBAL WARMING?[/SIZE]* [SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]The tankers' aluminum powder emissions also matched the Welsbach patent. Issued in 1994 to the Hughes aerospace giant "for Reduction of Global Warming", the sky shield blueprint calls for dispensing microscopic particles of aluminum oxide and other reflective materials into the upper atmosphere to reflect one or two per cent of incoming sunlight. Computer simulations by Ken Caldeira at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory calculated that this would be enough to stop warming over 85 per cent of the planet, despite an anticipated doubling of carbon in the atmosphere within the next 50 years.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Lawrence Livermore priced the aerial spray program at US$1 billion dollars a year--a cheap fix to maintain massive petroleum profits in the face of Kyoto's internationally agreed carbon cutbacks.[/SIZE] [SIZE=+1]Livermore's founder, Edward Teller, lobbied hard for another chance to play with planetary processes. At the 1998 International Seminar on Planetary Emergencies, the Father of the H-bomb presented his Next Big Idea. Having earlier pressed for detonating nuclear bombs to carve new harbours out of American coastlines, Teller now called for reflective chemicals to be spread like mirror-shades over the Earth. Or at least over allies who could agree in secret for this unprecedented geoengineering experiment to be carried out over their unsuspecting constituents."[/SIZE]


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 24, 2010)

There isn't much to test since it's simply WATER VAPOR.... 

The conclusion hasn't been reached yet because it is unclear just how much affect the jet induced clouds are having. But the jet trails themselves...other than possibly cooling the planet....are harmless. Just water vapor...don't be scared.


----------



## Handson (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh aye... what do we have here


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 26, 2010)

The question is, what do you THINK we have here?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 26, 2010)

All I can say is I let my wife read this entire thread 2 nights ago, I have not heard her laugh that hard in quite awhile.


----------



## Handson (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep laughing CJ

Three stages of truth

Ridicule
Violent opposition 
Acceptance

I'm documenting these eveyday and more than half these aircraft aren't on civilian radar... Not everyone is up at 6am to monitor it though...

www.flightradar24.com


----------



## Handson (Apr 27, 2010)

Keep laughing CJ and your wife

Three stages of truth

Ridicule
Violent opposition 
Acceptance

I'm documenting these eveyday and more than half these aircraft aren't on civilian radar... It's very strange, but you can carry on living in this perfect world, the Government care for you  be happy

www.flightradar24.com


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

The three stages of stupidity.

sleeping in school
not going to school
believing the internet is school


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Schools still teach the golf of tonkin as fact. 

School system sucks and you know it.... the #'s speak for themselves


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dbl post


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

Golf?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Golf?


 Sure. I played yesterday... 5 over. Hit 2 OB. Can't do that crap if ya want to win  

You a golfer ?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ill meet ya half way ish...how's Augusta sound?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

Let's just play a golf of Tonkin ..... winner gets Korea.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, I didn't even notice that  thought you were being your random self...

Edit: told you the school system sucked


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

And I was like.... no, he isn't going to reinforce it is he??!! YES FTW!!!


----------



## patlpp (Apr 27, 2010)

Cracker: What beer is that fine Fraulein holding in your avatar? Bamberg Spaten ? I can't tell because my eyes keep drifting to the lower right side!! Reminds me of those fine days at the Oktoberfest in Munich.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 27, 2010)

That's TEAT bier....


----------



## Handson (Apr 28, 2010)

Why you just totally distracting from the thread? 

Pull your head out your own arse mate, I completed all my school years thank you very much, I never got high or slept in school and I got good grades. I worked for the Goverment for 5 years, working with schools, teachers, Headteachers etc. Advisers, consultants, advisory teachers.

Schools teach about the NWO, the new curriculum pushes global warming and teaches that CO2 is poisonous, what do your plants breathe?? Oh CO2 did you know that? 

Back to the chemtrails.

The last picture, is a cup I left out for 12 hours overnight after heavy spraying, there was all sorts of particles and fibres in there.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

And yet...clouds and contrails complete stump you.

It's called .... weather.


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 28, 2010)

Handson said:


> Schools teach about the NWO, the new curriculum pushes global warming and teaches that CO2 is poisonous, what do your plants breathe?? Oh CO2 did you know that?


 And if people were plants, then maybe they wouldn't teach that. 

Do you know that molecular oxygen is toxic too? Not only is it extremely reactive, caustic, and combustible, but is directly toxic to anaerobic organisms, as well as aerobic organisms in too high a quantity (high partial pressures). 



> "_Alle Dinge sind Gift und nichts ist ohne Gift; allein die Dosis macht, dass ein Ding kein Gift ist._"
> "All things are poison and nothing is without poison; only the dose makes a thing not a poison."
> -Paracelsus, the father of toxicology


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 28, 2010)

Handson said:


> Why you just totally distracting from the thread?
> 
> Pull your head out your own arse mate, I completed all my school years thank you very much, I never got high or slept in school and I got good grades. I worked for the Goverment for 5 years, working with schools, teachers, Headteachers etc. Advisers, consultants, advisory teachers.kiss-ass
> 
> ...


I really dont want to believe that you think that the crap that was in the cup fell at least 5 or 6 miles straight down into the cup. Were you fired from your government job for being nuts and now you are doing this to get back at those bad people? I think you should prove those folks wrong about the CO2. Get a tank full of it and rig up a mask. Breathe straight CO2 for about 5-10 minutes. That will show them!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm going to e-mail NASA & the FAA later and let them know that Handson is on to them.... and is using the dreaded "cup" science. I'm sure they will now have to alter their evil plans....


----------



## patlpp (Apr 28, 2010)

Handson said:


> I'm documenting these eveyday and more than half these aircraft aren't on civilian radar... [/URL]


What do you mean? Half of what aircraft? The ones you see dispersing the trail? Does it raise your suspicion because they aren't showing up on flightradar24?


----------



## ItalianGanjaFarmer (Apr 28, 2010)

Chemtrails dont exist because they do exist. Look up the new world order...


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 28, 2010)

I like how chem trails make convenient opportunities to teach geometry...just label your angles clockwise so everyone is on the same page...it's fun! Do it with your kids! I swear if only they had these things back in the 80's...I would have done so much better in my own geometry class!

An interesting thought...Jello Biafra in his spoken word (rant) "Shut-Up, Do Not Attempt To Think!" claims that there are professional bloggers hired by corporations and possibly government agencies to blend into the cyber world and spread disinformation and discredit those who speak out against the norm...If that is true, I bet those people would have a ridiculous number of posts and would occasionally slip out of character and say strange things...but back to the weather!


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 28, 2010)

That's funny, because I heard that the REAL double blind conspiracy defeaters have fairly low counts (to throw off ppl) and have some form of "royalty" in their names so they can recognize each other.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 28, 2010)

Like a Dead sticker on your van...Hayduke Lives!


----------



## Murfy (Apr 29, 2010)

ha hayduke hits the nail on the head-
was he an fbi profiler in another life!+


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Hay"Duke" IS the nail.


----------



## canniboss (Apr 29, 2010)

The real evil conspiracy is the global economy. 
Company's like the gap, nike, reebock, and old navy can move into countrys like Indonesia and pay workers pennies a day to slave 18 hour days, 7 days a week. No benifits, no breaks, no sitting, fired if she gets pregnant.
This is the method that produces most of the clothing in malls. Check your tags, if it says Indonesia your supporting slavery (average wage is 80 cents a day)
This is the blueprint for the global economy. We are all slaves, work to pay rent, to buy shit you don't need so a few people can enjoy luxuries you can't begin to imagine.

Fuck the G8


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Sitting on his COMPUTER .... having the spare time to bitch ....


----------



## canniboss (Apr 29, 2010)

You sure have my number Jax. Yours is 21,932 posts, or I'm guessing about 1,000 hours in.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 29, 2010)

everything we buy is made like that and it's stupid
i think it's about equalization soon making a pair of tennis shoes will only be worth 80 cents a day -anywhere
our own government did this to us intentionally, what in the world could have been their motive or expectation?

american's freely give up rights daily


----------



## Murfy (Apr 29, 2010)

ya know i was wondering, someone with a little more time and expertise might be able too use old sat photos to show, a difference between old fashioned contrails and new ones, a window when these changes start occurring, and where they are most prominent?-

if, they are different at all


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Chemtrails are terrible today in the midwest. I was going to take video while i was driving... but decided i didn't want to hit a tree


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Murphy.... I love the way you do a complete reversal at the end of your post. 

*if they are different at all.*

Bingo... they aren't different.

Look, do SCIENTISTS experiment in the atmosphere ... sure they do. It's called SCIENCE. 

Is it some sort of plot?  No, that's called being paranoid.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Is it some sort of plot?  No, that's called being paranoid.


 Maybe ::shrug::


> The *Tuskegee syphilis experiment*[1] (also known as the *Tuskegee syphilis study* or *Public Health Service syphilis study*) was a clinical study conducted between 1932 and 1972 in Tuskegee, Alabama, by the U.S. Public Health Service. Investigators recruited 399 impoverished African-American sharecroppers with syphilis for research related to the natural progression of the untreated disease, in hopes of justifying treatment programs for blacks.[1]


The government loves you 



You don't know what's going on, so you can't say it's nothing... Until they "come out" and tell us "what's up"... I'll stay "paranoid"


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know why people claim this didn't occur before 1991 or some such year. I remember growing up in the '70s wondering how come certain contrails turned into clouds (of course not even knowing the term contrail or how they really formed). 
Of course air traffic is exponentially heavier now leading many planes going through the same patch of humid air leading to the cross hatching we see. I have never once heard any chem trail advocate explain exactly the visual difference between chem trails and long lasting contrails, which I proved occur from WWII airplanes where leaving a long contrail was avoided if possible because the enemy could spot you easier.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Apr 29, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> I don't know why people claim this didn't occur before 1991 or some such year. I remember growing up in the '70s wondering how come certain contrails turned into clouds (of course not even knowing the term contrail or how they really formed).
> Of course air traffic is exponentially heavier now leading many planes going through the same patch of humid air leading to the cross hatching we see. I have never once heard any chem trail advocate explain exactly the visual difference between chem trails and long lasting contrails, which I proved occur from WWII airplanes where leaving a long contrail was avoided if possible because the enemy could spot you easier.


Not tying to question your knowledge here... but who says they didn't occur before '91 ? From what i've understood they've been going on a long time... like you said.. the 70's- ish


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 29, 2010)

jfgordon1 said:


> Not tying to question your knowledge here... but who says they didn't occur before '91 ? From what i've understood they've been going on a long time... like you said.. the 70's- ish


 Part of the problem is that different chem trail advocates believe different things. However, the general consensus appears to be that they didn't occur prior to 1990 as referenced here http://www.chemtrailcentral.com/chemfaq.shtml
but many other sites mention it was 1997-8 when people began noticing them
http://www.chemtrails911.com/intro_to_chem.htm
http://www.educate-yourself.org/ct/

This is rumored to be because this was the year mentioned when it first was 'reported' on Art Bell's show. I cannot find anything to back that up though, it is something I read or heard some time ago.


----------



## Murfy (Apr 29, 2010)

i just figured there was weather satellite images from as far back as the mid 70's anyway-
are there?

it would be fairly easy to spot intentional patterning from those perspectives
ARE they running experiments sure why not wouldn't you?
doesn't this tie to scalar ray technology/weaponry in some circles?

maybe they are cooling the earth with spacedust, it was pretty cold here last year-
we never had a real summer, maybe they got the ppm's wrong and cooled too much?, it did happen in the middle of a giant out break of global warming!


----------



## Murfy (Apr 29, 2010)

this is an interesting one


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 29, 2010)

Like the satellite image I posted a few pages back between Georgia and Florida? Is that what you mean by patterns?


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I distinctly remember short contrails from very high flying aircraft in the 70's and 80's, and NO long lasting, horizon to horizon, expanding, checker boards, and random spots of spectral refraction...Also lots of non-linear clouds.

Hell they have only recently been showing up in commercials, as the skies are full of them most days


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Well I distinctly remember short contrails from very high flying aircraft in the 70's and 80's, and NO long lasting, horizon to horizon, expanding, checker boards, and random spots of spectral refraction...Also lots of non-linear clouds.
> 
> Hell they have only recently been showing up in commercials, as the skies are full of them most days


Subliminal messaging son, to make it seem normal. But the same shit is happening all over the world. But hey I'm just a crazy pot smoking conspiracy theorist.

And for the record I was sacked for telling everyone they were going to have to apply for their own jobs, predicting that a company called KPMG would desecrate the local authority and calling the bosses cunts for making sure they were OK.

Last image is a satellite image


----------



## Murfy (Apr 30, 2010)

i guess i meant to take images from the same days that might have similar weather patterns maybe may1st-june1st 1981 and 2009 and try to see if there really are any differeces-
they should be easy too see, if not maybe there is no difference and it's only our perception that's changed, like the way i thought the world was a good place when i was 5


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, it is crazy...you nailed it.... as jets pass through VARYING moisture levels...contrails come and go. 

I have read up on conspiracy thinking on many psychology web sites, and I now agree with them.... this is a form of psychosis. Unfortunately, it is not easily cured. I suggest you stop looking up and try and live a semi normal life....like the rest of us.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 30, 2010)

Handson said:


> I'm documenting these eveyday and more than half these aircraft aren't on civilian radar... It's very strange, but you can carry on living in this perfect world, the Government care for you  be happy


Extracted from Flightrader24.com:

*How does it work?*

Flightradar24.com shows live airplane traffic from different parts around the world. The technique to receive flight information from aircraft is called ADS-B. That means the Flightradar24.com can only show information about aircraft equipped with ADS-B transponders. Today about *60% of the passenger aircraft and only a small amount of military and private aircraft have an ADS-B transponder.*


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow...a simple explanation...onto the next scenario to continue the Conspiracy thinking.


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah you know it all CJ, suppose I should listen to you. Seems your good enough to judge peoples mentality, you must know it all.


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

patlpp said:


> Extracted from Flightrader24.com:
> 
> *How does it work?*
> 
> Flightradar24.com shows live airplane traffic from different parts around the world. The technique to receive flight information from aircraft is called ADS-B. That means the Flightradar24.com can only show information about aircraft equipped with ADS-B transponders. Today about *60% of the passenger aircraft and only a small amount of military and private aircraft have an ADS-B transponder.*



I've seen ones that look like drones, they aren't going to show up. Are they?


----------



## Philly_Buddah (Apr 30, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, it is crazy...you nailed it.... as jets pass through VARYING moisture levels...contrails come and go.
> 
> I have read up on conspiracy thinking on many psychology web sites, and I now agree with them.... this is a form of psychosis. Unfortunately, it is not easily cured. I suggest you stop looking up and try and live a semi normal life....like the rest of us.


If youd actually consider them and do some research, youll find that a lot of these "conspiracy theories" are true. The truth is hard to handle for some, maybe thats why some of them have gone crazy.

And to be honest, youre not one to talk about living a normal life without mental illness. Youve made 22,000 posts in less than 21 months, 35 posts a day. That means your on this website easily 5 hours a day, 1/3rd of waking hours and god knows how many other websites that you go on and for how long. You obviously have no job and you spend a large part of your day online just trying to disprove other people and saying negative things. You expect us to believe you live a normal, healthy, and productive life?


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Southern Ontario April 2010


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany, 29th April 2010


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Warrington, England, April 2010


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Bakerfield, California, April 2010


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice, France, April 2010


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Leiman, Germany, April 2009


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Gosh contrails everywhere..... almost as if planes are flying high above in the atmosphere where there is MOISTURE.......


PB ... c'mon post up the TRUE conspiracies!!!

yes if one is true,.....then hey why not something COMPLETELY UNRELATED TOO!!!! WOOT!!!! that makes PERFECT SENSE!!!! RIGHT???


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Stop contributing if you don't believe. You don't have to try and contradict everything I say like a TWAT


We have a very real problem and if you choose to ignore it, that's fine.

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200708/cmselect/cmdius/memo/1264/ucm1.pdf

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm200910/cmselect/cmsctech/221/221.pdf



It's discussed in these documents.


----------



## patlpp (Apr 30, 2010)

Did I just get wood? Baaaa


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Philly_Buddah said:


> If youd actually consider them and do some research, youll find that a lot of these "conspiracy theories" are true. The truth is hard to handle for some, maybe thats why some of them have gone crazy.
> 
> And to be honest, youre not one to talk about living a normal life without mental illness. Youve made 22,000 posts in less than 21 months, 35 posts a day. That means your on this website easily 5 hours a day, 1/3rd of waking hours and god knows how many other websites that you go on and for how long. You obviously have no job and you spend a large part of your day online just trying to disprove other people and saying negative things. You expect us to believe you live a normal, healthy, and productive life?


Nice one, you must be crazy to give me an answer like that LOL


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;T7qWXdgfNGw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7qWXdgfNGw[/video]


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

My own vids

[video=youtube;rtWr7w6bj5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtWr7w6bj5M[/video]

[video=youtube;sFyGykTZD9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFyGykTZD9g&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Apr 30, 2010)

ok assume for az moment that the trail itself is ONLY water vapor

what explanation for patterning, i does appear that they are in a prescribed pattern


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

Blocking the sun, trying to stop 'global warming'


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;ABqh2i_5W5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABqh2i_5W5c[/video]


----------



## Murfy (Apr 30, 2010)

imagine you were debunking in order to prove truth


----------



## Handson (Apr 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;HxNeoXkL0mM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxNeoXkL0mM&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## txhomegrown (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder if those patterns might have something to do with prescribed flight patterns? Do you think that planes are allowed to just take any route the want to? Of course there will be patterns and they will cross because not all the planes are going in the same direction. But that wont fit into your paranoid little brain, so keep chasing those gremlins.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 30, 2010)

Murfy said:


> ok assume for az moment that the trail itself is ONLY water vapor
> 
> what explanation for patterning, i does appear that they are in a prescribed pattern



I have to ask... are you handicapped?

It's not a put down.... I am actually curious. It's okay if you are of course.


----------



## Hayduke (May 1, 2010)

Handson said:


> Subliminal messaging son, to make it seem normal. But the same shit is happening all over the world. But hey I'm just a crazy pot smoking conspiracy theorist.


Anyone who says that the skies looked like these world wide April pics in the 70's, 80's and even the early 90's is absolutely full of shit.



CrackerJax said:


> I suggest you stop looking up and try and live a semi normal life....like the rest of us.


Ratchid's voice on the loudspeaker warns_..._Chief Broom silently sweeps as the lights flicker..._WATCH OUT!_...the combine makes another pass...

Brave New World...Order?

Nothing to see here...move along


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Anyone who says that the skies looked like these world wide April pics in the 70's, 80's and even the early 90's is absolutely full of shit.
> 
> Ratchid's voice on the loudspeaker warns_..._Chief Broom silently sweeps as the lights flicker..._WATCH OUT!_...the combine makes another pass...
> 
> ...



Too right man, but hey, were just crazy.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Since I LIVED through those time periods.... 

You are all paranoid.

You do have my sympathy.... what a way to go through life.... I am sorry.


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Like I've said don't contribute, you're obviously asleep.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

contribute to being paranoid?

Why would anyone want to be more paranoid?


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

No mate, all you do is contribute by telling everyone how perfect you are and how paranoid I am. 

I sense some insecurities. Are you not happy? Dig deep on this one.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Where have I ever said I am perfect. Please keep it real. I can see I have hit a nerve.

Conspiracy minded ppl feel a need to think they have "special knowledge". 

Please do not project it upon me. 

I'm just objective about the subject. I am not paranoid about a secret shadow in the sky dropping chemicals on me.

I am very happy by the way....and have been quite successful in life. I can tell you this much.... your line of reasoning will only hold you back in life, and will become self reinforcing. 

You can turn it around, but it will take an effort on your part.

I wish you luck.


----------



## Murfy (May 1, 2010)

cj i like you, i don't always agree with you but i like you, but i have to ask, are you a fag it's cool if you are i just had to ask

and no i'm not retarded i am a severe sociopath, so the fact i've been here this long is amazing, my therapist told me i would never be able to have meaningful relationships on web forums like riu because i don't care enough about other people

anyway sure detroit runs 25 flights a day to maiami and the planes fly the same flight path within a little bit of each other, AND i can see when a plane flies the same path the wind pushes the contrail over 5 feet and here comes a new plane 45 minutes later and so forth- ihave seen this before and am familiar with it

it is NOT the same as on a calm day that should ahve no clouds and the contrils aren't blowing in the wind the planes are, they move over just a little each time and do produce a grid without the wind 

that is the anomaly, a child could recognize prescribed flight patterns
and i am not a conspiracy nut, i think our government harms us with their greed daily, no conspiracy there, just an objective observer noticing that something changed but without investigation i wuld just guess and say it's either obama's fault, global warming or both, saying things like that would make you a conspiracy retard

p.s. GOOD MORNING CJ


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Murfy said:


> it is NOT the same as on a calm day that should ahve no clouds and the contrils aren't blowing in the wind the planes are, they move over just a little each time and do produce a grid without the wind


 The weather on the ground is not an indicator of how the winds are behaving 30,000 feet up.


----------



## Hayduke (May 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> Since I LIVED through those time periods....
> 
> You are all paranoid.
> 
> You do have my sympathy.... what a way to go through life.... I am sorry.


This might work, if others had not...and no your not (sympathetic, sorry or objective)

You often explain the unnatural chemtrails by suggesting that they are scientists doing research (like christians using god for what they can not explain...that is psychosis...but you are the sanest guy in the room)
I think it is great that there is a worldwide conspiracy of University professors in collusion with each other to study the weather and keep it from the public...no peer reviewed journal articles with methods showing sortie replication etc...and remember, no published article, no funding! 

Don't look up...there is nothing to see..._trust me..._blog on your blackberry...play your video games...good boy...now eat your peanut butter and drink your fluoride!


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> This might work, if others had not...and no your not (sympathetic, sorry or objective)
> 
> You often explain the unnatural chemtrails by suggesting that they are scientists doing research (like christians using god for what they can not explain...that is psychosis...but you are the sanest guy in the room)
> I think it is great that there is a worldwide conspiracy of University professors in collusion with each other to study the weather and keep it from the public...no peer reviewed journal articles with methods showing sortie replication etc...and remember, no published article, no funding!
> ...



Fluoride? But I thought they love us...

If you believe Christianity, you'll belive anything.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Murfy said:


> cj i like you, i don't always agree with you but i like you, but i have to ask, are you a fag it's cool if you are i just had to ask
> 
> and no i'm not retarded i am a severe sociopath, so the fact i've been here this long is amazing, my therapist told me i would never be able to have meaningful relationships on web forums like riu because i don't care enough about other people
> 
> ...


No, I'm not gay.... but then again I never gave an indication of being gay.

On a calm day? 

That is called "an indicator"

You are insisting on posting as if you are correct, and yet it is obvious you have not even bothered to familiarize urself with the subject. On a calm day...... it's like Handson putting out cups and thinking he is collecting from above him. 

No wonder you are easy pickings for conspiracy spinners.... manipulators really. You are uninformed about what you fear!



Ground observations are USELESS when it comes to determining if it is calm 30000 feet above you.

Seriously.... do some real research into some real science. 

You need to upgrade your sources.


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

I have researched it for a long time thankyou.

Maybe you should research, instead of reading the first page that comes up on google, because to be honest, that's where most of your answers sound like they come from.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

says the cup man.....


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Handson said:


> I have researched it for a long time thankyou.
> 
> Maybe you should research, instead of reading the first page that comes up on google, because to be honest, that's where most of your answers sound like they come from.


 Yet when we ask for the evidence, you remain quite silent. I have asked you to detail the difference between a normal, long-lasting contrail and a chem trail. How can you be sure which is which?


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

I have labelled for you


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Here's some closer to home

[video=youtube;iv1YP061tb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1YP061tb0[/video]


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words.... 

That rarely happens by the way.

So....well done....?


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Handson said:


> I have labelled for you


 Just labeling them doesn't explain any actual differences. My question pertains to HOW YOU KNOW they are different. What specifics MAKES them different besides just appearance? I have already shown evidence that normal condensation trails can last a long time, get fluffy and spread. Why do you continue to avoid the pertinent details? Just saying that one is a contrail and one is not only tells me you have a good imagination.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

He has "special knowledge".


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

CrackerJax said:


> He has "special knowledge".


Here we go, mindphuked and crack a joke on the tag team.

As you requested

http://www.lightwatcher.com/chemtrails/patents.html


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Patent applications... sigh.

hey have you bothered to actually click the links>>??? 

I get either DNS error or this...

*Results of Search in db for:
*: 0 patents.

No patents have matched your query


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Works fine for me


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

http://www.asp.bnl.gov/

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/3899144.html

[video=google;-2815320198655156407]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2815320198655156407&hl=en#[/video]




http://dontchemtrailmebro.com/links.html


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Their fucking with the environment bigtime!

Thank you Al Gore, Global Warming - Weapon on Mass Distraction

From what I gather, mostly NATO countries involved 

[video=google;7842623406966197325]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7842623406966197325&hl=en#[/video]


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

You do realize that anyone can file a patent...and does not connect with anything of action


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Apparently so, but Bin Laden is out to get you right? Your Government loves you


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Yes...Osama must surely be connected to chem trails....


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

NO that's just another crazy conspiracy, the Osama story...

Just like Chemtrails is a crazy conspiracy...

Just like 9/11 and 7/7 are crazy conspiracies...

Just like flight 93 and the Pentagon, all crazy conspiracies.

Our Governments love us


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Of course...if you believe one then all are true.... that's right.


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

The evidence is there my son, stop watching TV.


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Handson said:


> As you requested


That is not what I requested. Do you have trouble reading?
For at least the third time:
I want you to explain, in detail, how one is supposed to know the difference between the two. Regular contrails can spread and last a long time. How do you know which are contrails and which are chem trails?


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

If you watched those, you'd have seen all the evidence you need, backed by data from independent sources.

Throught this thread, I have provided substantial evidence.

Government docments, documentaries, photo diaries.

Wake up.


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Sorry but I'm not about to watch 2 hours worth of video just to get a simple answer that ANY chem trail advocate should be able to summarize in a sentence or two. 
Yours is just another form of a dodge.


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

Well why comment if your not prepared to look at all the documents, the pages of photos, images, paliamentary documentation, US Government documentation, global photo diaries and videos.

Crazy, get your head in


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Because I didn't ask you for evidence. I asked for how YOU personally know something.


----------



## Handson (May 1, 2010)

How do I know, I see it with my eyes. Fucking hell...


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Handson said:


> How do I know, I see it with my eyes. Fucking hell...


 Jesus. 
You unwillingness or inability to explain what I ask in detail doesn't help your case at all.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

debunking chemtrails is FURTHER proof that he is correct....


----------



## Murfy (May 1, 2010)

i have too admit i don't know much about this-
and apologize for my simple mindedness 

but i just think they look different
and am curious as to why

and if there is a doubt that your government lies to you daily you are a fool


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Well Murf ... everyone lies.... get used to that.

It is far better to live life looking at the glass as half full rather than half empty. 

If you go around thinking life is a conspiracy... you will end up hanging out only with the same types of ppl ... it is a downward spiral of depression and delusional thinking. Looking for the next conspiracy....

It's no way to live.


----------



## mindphuk (May 1, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i have too admit i don't know much about this-
> and apologize for my simple mindedness
> 
> but i just think they look different
> ...


 Please don't apologize for being honest. 
There are differences. Many contrails disappear after a few minutes but the videos that Handson posted CLAIM that the only difference is that chemtrails linger around for hours and make the sky hazy. The problem is that no one, anywhere that I have read or watched has given the evidence as to why those aren't just contrails too. The second video claims these long lasting ones didn't start until November 1998. As already demonstrated here in this thread, that is simply not true. Anecdotal and photographic evidence says they have been around since airplanes took to the skies. 

I can prove in a laboratory setting that atmospheric conditions, temperature, pressure and humidity play a role in determining whether condensation will remain in the air or dissipate rapidly. These people are basically saying that clouds cannot exist, since they are merely long lasting areas of condensation.


----------



## CrackerJax (May 1, 2010)

Also Murf... you will be hard pressed to find any serious and credible scientists to say there is a conspiracy afoot. 

One must always check out WHO is pushing the "theories" and what credentials they have. Most of these "spinners" are trying to make $$$$ with it.


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i have too admit i don't know much about this-
> and apologize for my simple mindedness
> 
> but i just think they look different
> ...


They aren't normal mate, the sun hasn't been out since the European flight ban was lifted. Wel it has, but very early, like sunrise LOL

Everymorning, the planes come, leave their web, fake cloud cover follows, all this is done before enyone is up, starts about 5am. Document your own, reseach your own, it's an interesting subject.

Our Governments have admitted spraying shit on us before... So why would tell us they're on a mission, with a short term fix and a long term disaster for global warming.

Fuckers


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Please don't apologize for being honest.
> There are differences. Many contrails disappear after a few minutes but the videos that Handson posted CLAIM that the only difference is that chemtrails linger around for hours and make the sky hazy. The problem is that no one, anywhere that I have read or watched has given the evidence as to why those aren't just contrails too. The second video claims these long lasting ones didn't start until November 1998. As already demonstrated here in this thread, that is simply not true. Anecdotal and photographic evidence says they have been around since airplanes took to the skies.
> 
> I can prove in a laboratory setting that atmospheric conditions, temperature, pressure and humidity play a role in determining whether condensation will remain in the air or dissipate rapidly. These people are basically saying that clouds cannot exist, since they are merely long lasting areas of condensation.



Wrong, a new operation started in 1998


You need to get unstuck from your ways and wake up


----------



## Murfy (May 2, 2010)

awwww cj you called me murf-i like you too

i am definitely NOT a conspiracy nut, do ghost exist?, i'm pretty sure i lived with one for about 10 years, do i know what it is-no, am i sure i saw something out of the ordinary-YES
AND i'm pretty sure the gov did admit to spraying shit on us before

not looking for conspiacies, looking for answers-
using the scientific method of course


----------



## Hayduke (May 2, 2010)

Handson said:


> Here's some closer to home
> 
> [video=youtube;iv1YP061tb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iv1YP061tb0[/video]


Opposite interior angles are congruent...

I do NOT believe in Ghosts, fairies, gnomes, nymphs, witches, voodoo, unicorns, leprechauns, jail time for victimless crimes, heaven, hell, Eden, that gays playing house somehow changes the _sanctity_ of marriage, that jesus of nazareth ever even existed, god...or that "X" amount of naturally occurring molecular water combustion by-product becomes a big fucking cloud...that's how_ crazy_ I am!


----------



## Murfy (May 2, 2010)

ha- that fucker would call my name from the bottom of the stairs and call- HEY MURF, then footsteps up the stairs
when it first started happening i always had the gun under the pillow, i thought it was someone fuckin with me!

countless friends and family met my ghost(or whatever) it was very social and loved to play tricks, one of it's favorites was throwing dirty socks and underwear up the stairs from the basement laundry room, you'd be standing in the kitchen and "MURF" and here comes a sock flying up the stairs onto the kitchen floor, pretty wild


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

You're proboably gifted but fear accepting it because of ridicule


----------



## Handson (May 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;B4YjG1LR1-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4YjG1LR1-c&playnext_from=TL&videos=dc2JiZ9BCes&feature=recentlik[/video]


----------



## mindphuk (May 2, 2010)

Another major problem for chemtrail advocates, besides the massive number of people that would be required to cover this up (including airport mechanics, cockpit crew, etc.), is that since this spraying is so widespread, every industrial nation, everywhere, the conspirators have no control groups. The experiments make no sense.


----------



## Hayduke (May 2, 2010)

Exactly...not an experiment...an operation! 

Don't look up...the Director is watching...do your job...then take your soma...remember you get 6 on Saturdays...


----------



## txhomegrown (May 2, 2010)

Creating a vortex to suck up the whole world.


----------



## Handson (May 4, 2010)

Rediculous, had them all day today here.

Same planes over and over. Leaving the same shit in the air


----------



## Murfy (May 4, 2010)

i miss cj-....


----------



## mindphuk (May 4, 2010)

> Rediculous, had them all day today here.
> 
> Same planes over and over. Leaving the same shit in the air


That's because they are targeting you for trying to expose them. Muwahahaha!


----------



## Handson (May 4, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> That's because they are targeting you for trying to expose them. Muwahahaha!



Who's CJ

That crazy one? LOL


----------



## txhomegrown (May 4, 2010)

You say it is the same planes over and over. How can you tell they are the same planes? Do you think you see the ID numbers? Or do the voices in your head tell you which planes are which?


----------



## Handson (May 4, 2010)

Look man your jokes are old, how old are you? I'm 22 and onto this shit. 

The same plane was circling and dropping the same shit in the same place. I also saw 2 fighter jets of some sort doing the dirty work.


----------



## Handson (May 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;TY_7b4wX1eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY_7b4wX1eU[/video]


----------



## txhomegrown (May 4, 2010)

Handson said:


> Look man your jokes are old, how old are you? I'm 22 and onto this shit.
> 
> The same plane was circling and dropping the same shit in the same place. I also saw 2 fighter jets of some sort doing the dirty work.



I am old enough to have been seeing this kind of shit in the sky since before you were born. Back then people like you were saying the same things as you are. By like you, I mean those that might be just a tad paranoid.

You are so busy posting everything you can find on the web, that you cant tell when people agree with you.

I am not joking so much about the problem, which to some extent is real, as I am making fun of a psychotic idiot like you. Your style, attitude and unwillingness to reason, makes you a target. I cant help myself, it is in my nature as an asshole to fuck with people like you. And to be truthful, I enjoy it. 

I must go now, because frankly, you are starting to bore the shit out of me.


----------



## Hayduke (May 4, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I cant help myself, it is in my nature as an asshole to fuck with people like you. And to be truthful, I enjoy it.


 I hope you believe in evolution...the beaters are always talking about a lack of transitional life forms...Eureka!


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2010)

txhomegrown said:


> I am old enough to have been seeing this kind of shit in the sky since before you were born. Back then people like you were saying the same things as you are. By like you, I mean those that might be just a tad paranoid.
> 
> You are so busy posting everything you can find on the web, that you cant tell when people agree with you.
> 
> ...


 LOL dude! 
I wanna +rep for that but I guess I have to spread some more around first.


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2010)

Okay, I've figured it out, cracked their little secret. Ready? 


Phase 1: Spray cadmium and other toxins on unsuspecting citizens from airplanes

Phase 2: ?

Phase 3: Profit!


----------



## Handson (May 5, 2010)

You two are so immature, TX and Mindphuk.


----------



## newbud123 (May 5, 2010)

Wouldn`t you just like 10 minutes with your president/prime minister ? I would. They are too busy thoughplanning where&#65279; to spray next LOL.


----------



## txhomegrown (May 5, 2010)

Handson said:


> You two are so immature, TX and Mindphuk.


Why is that?

Because we dont bow to you as a self appointed herald of doom? All you have done is point your finger at "them", and say how bad they are for doing what they are doing. But instead of presenting a clear concise theory of what they are doing and their reasons for doing it, you post pictures and call people names. 

Now, before you tell me that I am the one calling people names, let me prove to you that you are correct. You are a deranged loonie. I use it as a tool to get a reaction from fuckheads like yourself. You are, in my opinion, a raving fucking nutcase that needs to be on a hefty cocktail of psychotropic drugs. 

I may be wrong, but the picture that I get of you is of some poor pathetic 22 year old virgin. Still living with mommy because she is the only one besides yourself that can see how "special" you are. I can imagine you back at school, being bullied and pushed around, just because you are a geek loser. All the girls shunning you. All of them laughing behind your back. It got so bad, you had to quit school and retreat to your safe haven, your room. You contemplate ending it all, but you dont have the balls. Then one day you peek out the curtain, look up at the sky and see it!!! Your first contrail. And lo it was realed to you, and the voice said. Go ye forth on the internet and warn the people. The fate of the world is in your hands! But, like I said before, I could be wrong. Except for the part about you being crazy. 

Have a nice day


----------



## Murfy (May 5, 2010)

personally attacking the opponent of debate discredits all aspects of your argument


----------



## mindphuk (May 5, 2010)

Murfy said:


> personally attacking the opponent of debate discredits all aspects of your argument


What argument. The kid barely can present a comprehensible point.


----------



## Hayduke (May 5, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Okay, I've figured it out, cracked their little secret. Ready?
> 
> 
> Phase 1: Spray cadmium and other toxins on unsuspecting citizens from airplanes
> ...


Easy tweek...nobody is stealing your underpants!



txhomegrown said:


> I may be wrong, but the picture that I get of you is of some poor pathetic 22 year old virgin. Still living with mommy because she is the only one besides yourself that can see how "special" you are. I can imagine you back at school, being bullied and pushed around, just because you are a geek loser. All the girls shunning you. All of them laughing behind your back. It got so bad, you had to quit school and retreat to your safe haven, your room. You contemplate ending it all, but you dont have the balls. Then one day you peek out the curtain, look up at the sky and see it!!! Your first contrail. And lo it was realed to you, and the voice said. Go ye forth on the internet and warn the people. The fate of the world is in your hands! But, like I said before, I could be wrong. Except for the part about you being crazy.


I don't remember who said it but "You see in others what you see in yourself"...ex. The thief is always worried about getting ripped off...


----------



## Handson (May 6, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> What argument. The kid barely can present a comprehensible point.



So did you read all the Government publications I posted? I have the links to hand, I can repost from them, US Government an UK Parliament...


----------



## Handson (May 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;3XN0v_6-5l4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XN0v_6-5l4[/video]

It's making American news now... trying to rubbish the thoery with the NASA talk, if you trust nasa, project paperclip will be an interesting read.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

who do i ban first?


----------

